# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Aug 28, 2009



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Kearney, NE Thu, Aug 27, 2009 USDA Market News, NE Dept of Ag

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending Aug 28, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, few sales trended steady to 5.00 lower. Demand
and trade activity continues to be very light. Ground and delivered hay
trending 5.00 to 20.00 lower. Pellet sales were steady to 5.00 lower,
with light demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Ground and Delivered to feedlots
75.00-95.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein:
185.00-190.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Good Round Bales 80.00-85.00; Fair Round
Bales 65.00-75.00. Grass: Large Square Bales 105.00-110.00; Good Round Bales
80.00-85.00. Ground and Delivered to feedlots 95.00-100.00. Dehydrated Alfalfa
Pellets, 17 percent: 175.00-180.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, mostly steady on a few sales. Light demand and trade
activity.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 200.00-225.00 -------------
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 110.00-125.00 -------------
Good ------------- 80.00-85.00
Fair 55.00-65.00 65.00-75.00

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 105.00-110.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- -------------
Good ------------- 80.00-85.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 175.00-190.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

